# Diverse Retro-Teile Schalthebel, Bremsen, Lenker, Vorbau, f. Cannondale



## Matrox (21. Juli 2010)

Shifter: 1xShimano Deore XT ST-M737 3x8fach
1xShimano Deore ST-MC18 3x8 fach

Bremsen: 1xShimano Deore V-Brake neu
1xCantilever Bremse schwarz von XLC,
2x blau eloxierte Coda Cantilever vn Cannondale
1x nagelneue Oryx von Tektro Cantilever

1x Coda Vorbau für Cannondale Headshock
1x Coda MTB-Lenker
1x Coda Kurbel blau elox.

http://shop.ebay.de/flyerjoe_de/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Matrox (27. Juli 2010)

morgen isses soweit - alles noch ziemlich günstig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

